# IR Camera for Leopard Gecko



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

I was thinking of getting a night vision camera for the gecko. Double checking to see if the Infra Red would damage her eyes. Anyone know?

Cheers


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Shouldnt do, as people use Infra Red heat bulbs, including myself.


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Got it installed, great wee thing


----------



## mrgrim (Aug 15, 2010)

akachewy said:


> Got it installed, great wee thing


What camera did you get? I was thinking about getting a little camera with night vision but I have no idea about cameras.


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Here it is
Miniature Covert Night Vision CCTV Camera with Audio : Wired CMOS Cameras : Maplin

I also got a wide angle lens which works a treat.










Part Description Qty.
MW66W 3.6mm Lens 1
N08CX Mini IR CCTV Camera 1


----------

